# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Trimmed 66G



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I have no idea why the hygro. difformis won't grow vertically for me. It grows pretty slow too. Finally I trimmed it pretty short and let it be a middleground plant for me









Any comment? I feel that the right side of my tank is pretty messy. I like the left side more!










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I have no idea why the hygro. difformis won't grow vertically for me. It grows pretty slow too. Finally I trimmed it pretty short and let it be a middleground plant for me









Any comment? I feel that the right side of my tank is pretty messy. I like the left side more!










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

My H. difformis grows like that under high light. When I had 2,25 wpg it used to grow vertically, but soon after I increased the light to 3 wpg it started to grow just like yours. IMO it looks better that way.
You're right the left side of your tank looks good. I really like the contrast between the rotala and cabomba (?) IMO the stand of hydrocotyle is a bit too large. Try to hide the equipment.

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here

[This message was edited by MarcinB on Wed May 28 2003 at 09:10 AM.]

[This message was edited by MarcinB on Wed May 28 2003 at 09:46 AM.]


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback MarcinB~

The stand of hydrocotyle was actually trimmed and some of the orginal stems were pulled out...so you can imagine how large of a hydrocotyle forest I had before. I love this plant, except that when it grows horizontally it will start to shade the plants that are near it.

The equipment was hidden when the H. Polysperma was untrimmed. Maybe I should put the diy co2 reactor behind the hydrocotyle~










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Steven, everything looks beautiful and healthy.

Thanks for sharing your tank with us,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I agree about the right but love from the wood left. The only problem with the hydrocoytle is the diffusion of light at the top. It doesn't suit the rest of the tank and hides the definition of the leaves. I have the same problem with some of my top growers.

On the right you just need some more distinct plants. At the distance you are taking the picture the small leaves and slight color variation run together.

Before posting your pictures you may want to crop off the surrounding area. The high white light at the top draws the eye. You may also want to close the hood/cover the light when you take the picture. I find that there is a lot less white wash and better color when I do that.

You can force the difformis up, but in the endI think it looks better as it is. Just let it grow in some more and prune for shape.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

James thanks for the tips~








Actually I took out that huge bush of hydrocoytle tonight and only replanted a few bunches of very healthy stems. Wow the tank looks so much brighter~!

Gonna hunt for new plants tomorrow~


















66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------

